# Do any fulfillment companies offer Tall Tees?



## MDM (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm interested in starting an online fulfillment shop but I want my shirts on tall tees does anyone do something like this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

MDM said:


> I'm interested in starting an online fulfillment shop but I want my shirts on tall tees does anyone do something like this?


I don't think any of the "print on demand" places like CafePress carry tall tees as part of their standard lineup, but most screen printers (or screen printing based fulfillment companies) can probably custom order them for you.


----------

